# Hello! (closeup)



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hello!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi again


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice shots


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam monster sized heads


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes got a purdy smile


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

should enter those in next months potom


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice head!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Those are taken with my friends 8Mpixel camera .


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome shots there he looks hige


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> awsome shots there he looks hige


 Hes is 26 cm


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiiice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet close up pics you caught there.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

potm easy.

nice pics and fish chap.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive, as always


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That second pic is sweet! And the scar on his head makes him look mean.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice pic,s he look,s very mean


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet pics


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that is a sick piranha,y is he so dark


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

351winsor said:


> that is a sick piranha,y is he so dark


 Yes he/she is so dark.

Like 2 weeks ago the biggest 2 in my tank started to "dig" in the sand and swiming close together . But nothing more happend coz my tank is to small







The other rbs were in the way


----------

